
Crony Beliefs - LukasRos
http://www.meltingasphalt.com/crony-beliefs/
======
LukasRos
Why do people believe in conspiracies, hold double standards or cognitive
dissonance? This essay follow the interesting ideas of separating beliefs into
two categories using a corporation as an analogy. A long read, but I can
really recommend it.

